# Ma commande ne s'affiche pas dans l'Apple Store depuis 3j



## mazo0012 (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est peut-être pas la bonne catégorie et je m'en excuse, je n'en ai trouvé aucune qui corresponde vraiment à mon problème.

Pour commencer, j'ai commandé un ipad 2 sur le site d'apple et je ne le vois pas du tout dans mon compte depuis 2 jours, ca commence à être bizarre.

Je n'y comprends rien, j'ai passé commande vendredi matin et je n'ai reçu aucun mail de confirmation tout de suite après.

Je ne me suis pas inquiété car je me suis dit que j'allais sûrement le recevoir plus tard, mais rien alors qu'on est presque dimanche matin... Quand je me connecte à mon compte (que j'ai créé juste après la commande) je ne retrouve pas non plus ma commande...

Bizarre, je me dis que peut-être que la commande n'a pas été incluse dans ce compte car il n'existait pas encore au moment de la commande... Je ne sais plus quoi penser, j'ai payé avec une cb société dont le compte est approvisionné et lorsque je me connecte pour refaire la commande, l'article est toujours dans mon panier! (il a été enregistré) Est ce que vous pensez que la commande n'est pas passée ?

J'ai quand même demandé à ce qu'on me rappelle lundi matin à la première heure.

Merci d'avance à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2012)

À mon avis, la commande n'est pas finalisée si le produit se trouve dans ton panier.

Le mieux est de contacter l'Apple Store demain. Eux te diront réellement ce qui est passé ou non. De tout de façon, entre attendre demain et repasser une commande aujourd'hui, cela ne changera rien puis que le produit ne partira effectivement que demain.


----------

